# slp lt's and LMII



## BlckGTO04 (Mar 20, 2006)

I've mainly been over on LS1gto.com since I bought my 05 MBM GTO a couple weeks ago but I thought I'd stop by back here to show everyone my car. Came home from school the other day to register the car and show it to my family and of course my brother wants to drive it right away so we decide to make a video. So heres a few clips we put together with his GoPro of my brother driving my car around. Enjoy!


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Cool video man that was awesome!


----------

